# yipppeeee



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! give that handsome "monster" a biscuit from us!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the wins


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Tito!!! Congratulations!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! :woot2:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work, Tito. Congratulations.


----------

